# Sticky  MiniDSP HOWTO



## Wooderson

1. Buy a "MiniDSP in a box". I got the balanced flavor since I wanted to have high drive voltage for my EP4000.
2. Get the "Stereo 2-way, 2 way crossover, Advanced" plugin.
3. Dig a 12v wall-wart out of your "box of junk I may use somday (~1% chance)".
- 1A should be plenty of drive. Spec sheet says 150mA, but that seems light.​- WARNING: Use a volt meter to check the voltage. The first so-called 12v transformer I tried actually put out 8v. The 2cd one was a solid 12v (a selectable-voltage model from RS).​- While unplugged, chop off the connector and strip the wires. Plug it in. Use voltmeter to check the voltage and determine the polarity.​4. I'm driving the MiniDSP with my Onkyo AVR (RCA, single ended).
- Chop off your RCA connector and strip it down so that you have the signal and shield twisted and nicely separated.​- You will also need a little piece of wire to short the shield input (S) to the neg polarity input (-).​- In my pictures, you see 2 RCA cables. That's because I use a 30ft stereo RCA cable to run my LFE signal. I use a Y at the AVR and a Y at the MiniDSP so that I use both L and R in parallel (30ft seems like a long run. 1/2 the R just feels better.).​5. If you're driving a pro amp like mine, get an XLR cable and chop off the female end.
- Strip it all down so that the black, white and shield (carefully unbraid it using something like a jeweler's screwdriver) are all nicely twisted and the same length.​6. Now connect everything to the MiniDSP connection blocks. Pretty straightforward.
7. I'll let you follow MiniDSP's directions to launch the plug-in software, configure, sync to MiniDSP. Make sure you do all the initial syncing while not connected to the rest of your system. After the first sync, you can connect it up and then modify the settings in real time (cool!).
8. After getting it up and running, I watched the input level while driving a pretty high volume from my Onkyo. It was barely bumping up from -inf. So I needed to move the jumper to high-sensitivity (0.9v-max instead of 2.0v-max).
- Remove the 4 screws from one end of the box.​- Pull the connector blocks straight off of the box. Then you can remove the face plate and the top plate. Then move the jumpers as marked on the ckt-board/manual.​9. Fire up REW and follow the MiniDSP's website directions to dump your EQ settings into your plugin software PEQ settings (export to a file, then import that file into the plugin software). I used the PEQ after the crossover, but I don't think it matters (does it??).

Play around with some of the other settings. Like, I use one band of the PEQ @ 1kHz/low-Q(wideband) to cut some hum. Oops, I just looked at my pictures and I see that I connected the +(black) wire of my XLR cable to the (-) terminal. Doesn't matter of course.

Anybody want to buy my FDP?

Good luck,
--Myles


----------



## GranteedEV

Nice post :clap:


----------



## Wooderson

Thanks! Simple though they may be, everbody loves pictures. :wave:


----------



## Svendsen

Thanks for the guide.

A little question - I'm thinking of buying a minidsp balanced to eq my svs pc12-plus dsp sub, but I'm a bit in doubt as to how to set it up - I know I could just place it between the sub and my avr (pioneer elite sc07)s lf-out. But since I run active monitors as front speakers (genelec 8040) and I think the pioneer is very limited as to finetuning the crossover between the monitors and the sub, I thought whether it would be better to use the minidsp as a crossover and use the 2.1 advanced plugin (and then not use the lf-output from the avr, but instead adjust front speakers to large, so that they will get the lf-signal) - Would this be foolish? it would be a 5.0 system instead of 5.1 - would anything be lost - and would anything actually be gained - would it be better just to use the minidsp for the sub?

Thoughts


----------



## Wooderson

Too complicated for me :dontknow:. I'll punt to others reading this.

The one thing that worries me though is the dedicated .1 LFE channel being sent to the mains and then extracted out. I guess it would work, but it just seems weird.

I guess I don't understand why you can't partition all bass into the LFE output of the AVR (including L/C/R/SR/SL bass info routed to the LFE compliments of the high-pass crossover of L/C/R/SR/SL).


----------



## Svendsen

Wooderson said:


> Too complicated for me :dontknow:. I'll punt to others reading this.
> 
> The one thing that worries me though is the dedicated .1 LFE channel being sent to the mains and then extracted out. I guess it would work, but it just seems weird.
> 
> I guess I don't understand why you can't partition all bass into the LFE output of the AVR (including L/C/R/SR/SL bass info routed to the LFE compliments of the high-pass crossover of L/C/R/SR/SL).


Thanks for the quick reply. The reason why I think I might get a better result if using the crossover in the minidsp is the ability finetune the crossover-point more than the AVRs possibllities of 80, 100 or 150hz. And I also thought a bonus could be better opportunity to adjust the mid-upperbass of the speakers - so I perhaps could get a flat response up to 200hz.:dontknow:


----------



## terry j

dunno if these will help, you find out!

http://www.hifizine.com/issues/minidsp-tutorials/


----------



## SteveMA

terry j said:


> dunno if these will help, you find out!
> 
> http://www.hifizine.com/issues/minidsp-tutorials/


I have an Onkyo 3007 AVR with "stereo" preamp outs for 2 subwoofers (I have just finished a couple of Dayton RSS 390HO subs). If I understand this tutorial on subwoofer eq and integration correctlly, using the subwoofer preamp outs as left and right inputs to the miniDSP I would: 
1-select stereo output mode
2-continue with the settings as per tutorial (complete with measurements, EQ etc)
3-use outputs 1&2 to feed the left and right subwoofer amp channels (leave outputs 3&4 w/o connections)

Is this, in fact, correct?

Thanks,
SteveMA


----------



## sga2

SteveMA said:


> I have an Onkyo 3007 AVR with "stereo" preamp outs for 2 subwoofers (I have just finished a couple of Dayton RSS 390HO subs). If I understand this tutorial on subwoofer eq and integration correctlly, using the subwoofer preamp outs as left and right inputs to the miniDSP I would:
> 1-select stereo output mode
> 2-continue with the settings as per tutorial (complete with measurements, EQ etc)
> 3-use outputs 1&2 to feed the left and right subwoofer amp channels (leave outputs 3&4 w/o connections)
> 
> Is this, in fact, correct?
> 
> Thanks,
> SteveMA


Correct. I have same setup (3007 + miniDSP 2x4 unbalanced Rev B + 2.1 advanced plugin). I connected 3007's Sub outputs 1&2 thru miniDSP (inputs 1&2 to outputs 1&2 - no connections to 3&4) to dual SVS PC12+'s.

EDIT: The miniDSP Input 1 is processed to Outputs 1 & 3... Input 2 to Outputs 2 & 4. I have each of my two subs connected through independent DSP channels - Input 1 to Output 1 (Output 3 unused) and Input 2 to Output 2 (Output 4 unused). One can DSP up to 4 subs by using Outputs 3 & 4. Just keep in mind that anything you do to the Input side of the DSP will affect both Outputs.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## ceh383

sga2 said:


> Correct. I have same setup (3007 + miniDSP 2x4 unbalanced Rev B + 2.1 advanced plugin). I connected 3007's Sub outputs 1&2 thru miniDSP (inputs 1&2 to outputs 1&2 - no connections to 3&4) to dual SVS PC12+'s.


My understanding is input 1 goes to output 1 & 3 and input 2 goes to output 2 & 4.









Yet, with inputs 1 & 2 hooked up to sub-out 1 & 2 on my AVR I only get output on 1 & 2 of the minidsp.

I have 3 subs, and would like to eq them separately, so I need output on all of the minidsp outs, how is this done?


----------



## sga2

ceh383 said:


> My understanding is input 1 goes to output 1 & 3 and input 2 goes to output 2 & 4.


You are correct! I'll update my post above to avoid confusion.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## sga2

ceh383 said:


> Yet, with inputs 1 & 2 hooked up to sub-out 1 & 2 on my AVR I only get output on 1 & 2 of the minidsp.
> 
> I have 3 subs, and would like to eq them separately, so I need output on all of the minidsp outs, how is this done?


You should be able to eq 4 subs. Check the following:

*System Settings*

Set "Sub Output Mode" to "Stereo Mode".

*Audio Settings*

"Input Gain" module - Be sure all outputs in use are not muted and set gain to 0 dB for all channels in use. 
Input side "Parametric Eq" modules (typ. for 2) - Eq should be set flat until you start making adjustments.
"Crossover" modules (typ. for 2) - Be sure LPF and HPF for each channel (two channels per module) are properly set fto pass subwoofer frequency range (e.g., 10-80Hz).
Output side "Parametric Eq" modules (typ. for 4) - Eq should be set flat until you start making adjustments.
Output side "Delay/Gain/RMS" modules (typ. for 2) - For all channels in use, disable Mute and set gain to 0 dB. 


Hope this helps.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## ceh383

sga2 said:


> You should be able to eq 4 subs. Check the following:
> 
> *System Settings*
> 
> Set "Sub Output Mode" to "Stereo Mode".
> 
> *Audio Settings*
> 
> "Input Gain" module - Be sure all outputs in use are not muted and set gain to 0 dB for all channels in use.
> Input side "Parametric Eq" modules (typ. for 2) - Eq should be set flat until you start making adjustments.
> "Crossover" modules (typ. for 2) - Be sure LPF and HPF for each channel (two channels per module) are properly set fto pass subwoofer frequency range (e.g., 10-80Hz).
> Output side "Parametric Eq" modules (typ. for 4) - Eq should be set flat until you start making adjustments.
> Output side "Delay/Gain/RMS" modules (typ. for 2) - For all channels in use, disable Mute and set gain to 0 dB.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> sga2


This is how I thought I had it setup, however, after going back into the settings I noticed the sub out was still set to "mono"

It's now set to "stereo" so I have to put it back inline and see if it works....

Thanks for the input, Chuck


----------



## sga2

ceh383 said:


> This is how I thought I had it setup, however, after going back into the settings I noticed the sub out was still set to "mono"
> 
> It's now set to "stereo" so I have to put it back inline and see if it works....
> 
> Thanks for the input, Chuck


Don't forget also that you have to sync the settings to the miniDSP in order for them to take effect.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## ceh383

sga2 said:


> Don't forget also that you have to sync the settings to the miniDSP in order for them to take effect.
> 
> Regards,
> sga2


I think that might have been my problem...

EDIT...I put it back inline after verifying settings, still no output from out 3 or 4 on the minidsp...
Did I get a bad unit?


----------



## sga2

ceh383 said:


> I think that might have been my problem...
> 
> EDIT...I put it back inline after verifying settings, still no output from out 3 or 4 on the minidsp...
> Did I get a bad unit?


Can you export and post your miniDSP settings file?

Regards,
sga2


----------



## ceh383

HERE it is...


----------



## sga2

ceh383 said:


> HERE it is...


Sorry to ask... but could you create a new file and post? I get an error message when I try to upload this to miniDSP.

Thanks,
sga2


----------



## ceh383

sga2 said:


> Sorry to ask... but could you create a new file and post? I get an error message when I try to upload this to miniDSP.
> 
> Thanks,
> sga2


Well, first off thanks for the help with this...
I actually got it working, I set it aside for a couple days, then with a clearer head I tried again. I'm not exactly sure what I was doing wrong, but I'm sure *I was* doing something wrong.
I have the crossovers set for the subs per their output capabilities....I think....
These are the starting points I'm going to use for measurements.

















At this point I have output to all 3 subs, and I'll see how it goes...

Chuck


----------



## sga2

ceh383 said:


> Well, first off thanks for the help with this...
> I actually got it working, I set it aside for a couple days, then with a clearer head I tried again. I'm not exactly sure what I was doing wrong, but I'm sure I was doing something wrong.
> I have the crossovers set for the subs per their output capabilities....I think....
> These are the starting points I'm going to use for measurements.
> 
> At this point I have output to all 3 subs, and I'll see how it goes...
> 
> Chuck


Excellent! Glad to hear you got it working. I love this device.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## mccolgan4731

im thinking of buying one for my sub im building. do you have to buy the software or does it come with it? and also was shipping expensive i see on their website they come from china


----------



## sga2

mccolgan4731 said:


> im thinking of buying one for my sub im building. do you have to buy the software or does it come with it? and also was shipping expensive i see on their website they come from china


You have to buy a plug-in. Otherwise you can't do anything with the miniDSP.

Shipping was cheap. 10 bucks or so.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## mccolgan4731

Alright good to know. And what is the difference between the "kit" version and the "in the box" version? the kit is $99 and the in the box is $125 is the only difference the fancy box/shell it comes in. what am i losing if i bought the kit version? and what "Rev" is the kit version. the box version come in RevA (<.9v rms) or RevB (2v rms) i need RevB. Do you just program the kit version to what Rev you need?


----------



## sga2

mccolgan4731 said:


> Alright good to know. And what is the difference between the "kit" version and the "in the box" version? the kit is $99 and the in the box is $125 is the only difference the fancy box/shell it comes in. what am i losing if i bought the kit version? and what "Rev" is the kit version. the box version come in RevA (<.9v rms) or RevB (2v rms) i need RevB. Do you just program the kit version to what Rev you need?


Kit is the guts only, no enclosure. Enclosure gives some protection against dust and makes it easier to pick up and move around (without fear of touching internals. AFAIK all units are configurable via jumper between Rev A and Rev B.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## mccolgan4731

Alright awsome thank you for all the info ill be getting one. and also what does AFAIK mean


----------



## sga2

mccolgan4731 said:


> Alright awsome thank you for all the info ill be getting one. and also what does AFAIK mean


As Far As I Know.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## ClevelandFreeman

Hello, I just stripped a length of RCA for my input to my 2 x 4 balanced DSP. Which end goes to the positive and which goes to the negative? Thanks guys.


----------



## Wooderson

Sorry for the delay. As I'm sure you've figured out by now, it doesn't matter. But just for minor sanity purposes, I'd connect the shield to the - terminal and the center pin to +.


----------



## f0zz

I've been debating buying one of these for a while. But I'm still not sure what to get (even after reading this thread). I am using a Pioneer reciever and a Dayton plate amplifier. So I assume I need the unbalanced unit. I'm also assuming the 2.1 plugin is the most suited for subwoofer duties (would be nice if mi i dsp made a true subwoofer plugin). Because I'm using one sub only, can I also assume that I use input 1 and output 1 only?
Finally, what is the difference between rev1 and rev2?

Thanks


----------



## waffles

Wooderson said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 43144











I am a bit confused by the labeling for the MiniDSP Output XLR side. Shouldn't S be connected to Shield?

(This is for using XLR also as input.)


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

waffles said:


> I am a bit confused by the labeling for the MiniDSP Output XLR side. Shouldn't S be connected to Shield?


Yes...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## waffles

Thanks Wayne!


----------



## Wooderson

Yeh, I think that's a bug in the picture. I'll double check and fix it.


----------



## saginawjuggalo

Hi guys,

I hate asking noobish questions, but I've been racking my brain all day and the more I read the more things get cloudy! onder:

I would like 4 independent delays, but don't want to give up any subwoofer EQ adjustments. I need my 10hz EQing lol. My eight 18's are sealed. I have everything wired up with 4 XLR's to 2 EP4000's.

What plugin would I need for my balanced 2x4?

Thanks


----------



## HifiZine

If you have one subwoofer feed , that you want to feed to four amp channels with different delays, you need the four-way crossover plugin. (Just turn off the crossover filters).


----------



## saginawjuggalo

Thanks much :T 

I take it I'm not giving up anything from a subwoofer EQ standpoint based off the summary table on MiniDSP's website? Hopefully nothing substantial. I see the 4-way is missing "Copy EQ feature". I'm guessing that's just a convenience feature?

If my configuration changes in the future could I clone all for independent channels to act identically (as one)? Say for a mono front wall line array.


----------



## HifiZine

There's an EQ bank (6 PEQs) on the input side of the crossover, and an EQ bank on the output side of the crossover (6 PEQs per channel). Any EQ you put in on the input side will apply to all output channels; EQ that you put on the output side will apply to only that output channel. So depending on where you put the EQ, it will affect either all subs or just one.


----------



## lizrussspike

Quick question. I have a second HDMI connector for my desktop. I can use a 15ft HDMI cable to my Marantz SR7008. Could I use the front HDMI(aux) to connect the HDMI to the desktop, and then proceed with the REW set up. Thanks Russ


----------



## Jeff L

shouldn't be a problem


----------



## lizrussspike

Jeff L said:


> shouldn't be a problem


Thanks Jeff, appreciate it.


----------



## apilon

Hi 

Do i need to set the lpf on the minidsp if i am going to let my AVR set the Sub crossover to 120 hz ?? or do i bybass it or setit up to a higher value like 1000


Alain


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

No need for two LPFs, so if you’re using the one in your AVR, then bypass it in the miniDSP.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Wooderson

I like to use an LPF an octave or two above the AVR's cutoff freq. I don't have much noise, but I do have a little due to satellite dish signal wire inducing ground loops (I use an isolator to get rid of most of it). The extra LPF in the MiniDSP cuts it all out.


----------



## nathan_h

Was goin to start a new topic. BUt maybe is the place to ask:

Why do the minidsp REW instuctions say, when setting up a calibration file in REW to tell REW it's not for a subwoofer?


----------



## Wolke

Hello,
when I measuring with REW, I get very high values like -23,3 dB for the EQ Filters
The MiniDSP can only -16dB is that correct???

So I change the value from the Target level 10 dB higher and now I get -15 dB for the EQ Filters, is this OK??


----------



## bjc

+-6db generally I think? That's some crazy power required otherwise if boosting the signal....


----------

